# Acupuncturists and TCM Practitioners- are you out there?



## HeckedyPeg (May 15, 2010)

Hello!

I'm working on my masters in TCM (Yo San University, Los Angeles); I see threads extolling the wonders of TCM all the time, but have yet to see any posts from other practitioners ... are there any here? I'd love to connect!


----------



## HeckedyPeg (May 15, 2010)

bumping (in hopes that there are actually some of you out there!)


----------



## HeckedyPeg (May 15, 2010)

... I guess not ... ? Really?? I'm surprised. Oh well.


----------

